# Looking for a well-written Eberron SH



## darkbard (Feb 24, 2013)

The title says it all. I'm looking for a few Eberron SHs that do a fine job of capturing the atmosphere of the setting but particularly do so in strong prose style. Any suggestions of what to read? Thanks!


----------



## Azkorra (Feb 24, 2013)

darkbard said:


> The title says it all. I'm looking for a few Eberron SHs that do a fine job of capturing the atmosphere of the setting but particularly do so in strong prose style. Any suggestions of what to read? Thanks!




AFAIK most of the story hours written by megamania take place in Eberron. I haven't checked them out yet but plan to do so soon.  Then there's a very large one by Shilsen/Rackhir which I haven't come to read yet either but which seems to be one of the most popular journals on this board. Finally, I recall reading an unfortunately rather short Eberron story hour quite some time ago that was about a group of private detectives including both a shifter and a warforged (two races that originated in Eberron) and provided quite a nice read. I'm sure you'll find it by taking a quick look-around here on these boards.

You might also want to check out Keith Baker's novel "City of Towers", which is the book that introduced me to Eberron and captures the style of the setting quite comprehensively (I could also recommend other Eberron novels but this one is IMHO THE defining Eberron novel out there).


----------



## Lwaxy (Mar 7, 2013)

You could try mine (Dragonmarked Madness) , although it is going slowly right now thanks to health issues. I am not sure, of course, if that is your style of writing.


----------



## Rackhir (Apr 28, 2013)

Shilsen's story hour is here.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...rron-SH-(Die-Hard-7-Just-DIE-Dammit-11-11-12)

The first chunk of it is more or less Shilsen's notes for the sessions, which I started posting in order to get him to start with doing a story hour for the campaign. So it's not really what you'd call well written near the start. Though Gareth's player did also post some more SH-ish write ups.

I think Shilsen's actual SH postings start around here.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...H-(Die-Hard-7-Just-DIE-Dammit-11-11-12)/page4

Things really start to get rolling around here, when we get back from Xen'drick.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...H-(Die-Hard-7-Just-DIE-Dammit-11-11-12)/page7

FWIW, the one entry in the SH that I actually wrote is here

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...1-12)/page72&p=3946623&viewfull=1#post3946623

Though I have been "editor" of sorts for most of Shilsen's posts (proof read, make suggestions, X said Y or did Z not A).


----------



## megamania (Jul 15, 2013)

Not an overly skilled writer but I like to think they are intertaining.  Most of them interact with each other on some scale for a better sense of a "real" feel to the world.   You are welcome to give it a try.


----------

